

Scvngr launches spinoff LevelUp to compete in daily deals market - atrevisan
http://scvngrblog.com/2011/03/introducing-levelup-check-in-challenge-and-reward-all-in-one-bite-sized-unit/

======
atrevisan
I understand SCVNGR's thought process behind this and appreciate the fact they
are going after a major inherent flaw of other daily deal sites (not
generating repeat customers).

However, I think SCVNGR will find they have the same problem. Even though they
claim research shows that a customer who visits an establishment three times
is a "regular" this doesn't take into account that customer is used to
severely discounted prices. When someone is used to paying 75% off, I think
this is a huge barrier to overcome in order to get them to continuously pay
full price.

